# Your favorite Gotcha rod



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

I need a new rod for fishing gotcha's off the pier for spanish and blues. I will probably pair the rod with a Penn Battle 2000 or equivalent. What is you favorite rod for fishing gotcha's?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Any 6'/6 1/2' med. action as long as it's got a handle no longer than 6" and shorter is better. Currently, a Berkley Lightning rod with the black foam grip. No need to look for one since they haven't been made any like that one in years.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> a Berkley Lightning rod with the black foam grip.


I think I've got one of those... If it's the one I think you are talking about, it would be a red/burgundy color?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been using the 7' and 7'6" Mojo Inshore and love um...The 7'6" handle is a bit long but that is easily cured.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like the Ugly Stick Inshore 7' Rated for 1/4-3/4 for tossing out 5/8-1oz crome Gottchas off bridges.Its real sensitve but it has enough mussle to wrestle Striped Bass away from the structure.A Gold Cup Inshore 7' rated for 3/8-2oz aint bad either;that rod is the same but it has slightly more backbone.Gottchas do catch alot of Blues but dont forget that the Stripers tear em up too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I've never quite gotten the action down on a gotcha. twitching downward while reeling in fast?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

HuskyMD said:


> I've never quite gotten the action down on a gotcha. twitching downward while reeling in fast?


Depends on what your fishing for. If all your catchinmg is blues and you want spanish hurry up. We catch ribbonfish on gotchas in the lights on the pier while sharkin


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You dont allways have to real in fast.If you jerk the hell out of it fast you get Blues;slightly slower Striped Bass;slower yet you can catch Flounder(have done that at Oregon Inlet NC).Even better put them on a teaser rig with a small Minnow Fly on the teaser ahead of the Gottcha.You can catch two Stripers and Blues at a time.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Gottchas are my go to lure for Striper fishing at the Choptank Pier in MD.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> I've never quite gotten the action down on a gotcha. twitching downward while reeling in fast?


Yeah its sort of like catching a sneeze while serving a tennis ball. I have watched many people use the Gotcha and the more violent the twitch the more successful. I don't have it down pat but would love to hook up on a big chopper to justify the tiring effort working a gotcha requests.

I use an Okuma Tundra rod that I have taken a few inches off the butt. It will sling 2.5 ounces so a Gotcha isn't a problem and the rod is light and very inexpensive as I often think that I could easily drop it over the rail while using it. The reel is some Okuma 30 series that I don't know much about but works rather well for the intended use.

Just don't do like the guy did Wednesday who was using 60# braid and jerked too close and too hard at the surface and the Gotcha sailed up, wrapped around one of the cross beam supports on the pier and the treble hook captured the line. He was a little confused over his options but did manage to break the line and ultimately recover the lure.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

yerbyray said:


> Just don't do like the guy did Wednesday who was using 60# braid and jerked too close and too hard at the surface and the Gotcha sailed up, wrapped around one of the cross beam supports on the pier and the treble hook captured the line. He was a little confused over his options but did manage to break the line and ultimately recover the lure.


Dear lord, i dont even use line that heavy for kings on the pier. About the gotchas tough, the lighter the line generally the bettter the action


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

to clear things up a bit....

different rods will work a jig differently. stiffer rods vs limper rods (anyone want to make a Shooter joke?). Also, the length as well as if the reel has mono or braid. Each of these factors along with the jig itself makes a different. Add in side to side current, and you have to work it differently to get a desired swim. However, jigs swim much easier, and with much less effort from an elevated position. Trevor, whenever we see eachother next, would be more than happy to help out but a hint would be that to swim it properly it requires a moment of slack.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh, but to answer the op's question i like a rainshadow and st croix i can't remember which blanks...

but again, the rods don't mean much per say, it depends on how you jig, if your a flicker vs a yanker...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Black rod, black foam handle and grip with gold and red wrapping and an emblem of a lightning bolt on blank. Berkley.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

+1 
Mojo Inshore 7' 1/8 to 1/2 with a Battle 2000. Very nice combo. for the end of the pier, but uh, 
I do use braid on the 2000 "SHHHHH"



AbuMike said:


> I have been using the 7' and 7'6" Mojo Inshore and love um...The 7'6" handle is a bit long but that is easily cured.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*the rod I use*

isn't produced anymore, Shimano Aero lite anyway, it is a 7 ftr. I might would like a 7 1/2 ftr I think it is rated or 3/8- 1 1/2 oz. 8-17 test I use 10#.

RT


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

$15.00 bargain bin Shimano rod I got from Dicks. 7' Medium action , cork gripped spinner. Its a graphite/glass mix.my favorite bait/ spade/ flounder/ schoolie striper rod.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

another vote for the 7 1/2 st.croix 8-17.either mojo , avid or tidemaster is fine.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Anything M action in 6'6-7' length, long as it's not too heavy. I used to plug with an Ugly Stik, but the weight will get to you after awhile.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bought a loomis 7' close to 20yrs ago,have rewrapped it twice..It's gone through at least 7 or 8 reels,for last 2yrs it has a Battle 2000 with 6lb crystal fireline.. I'm tell'n ya,you can outthrow 8'ers with regular diameter line,it's amazing how well that smaller fireline works..You have to pick you knots (and make sure they are strong) when tying to 20,30,or even 50lb mono for a leader.. If you tie good knots in it,can pull 2lb spainish and bluefish over the rail with it consistantly.. Just because it says 6lb test doesn't mean that,I'm guessing it probably test at 12 or more..

Cast,lean over rail with rod straight down,middle and index finger over forgrip,and other two fingers around reelseat with thumb behind reel,with a semi "deathgrip" so when the fish hits the rod doesn't get yanked out.. Many,many ways to work a gotcha,from letting it sink to the bottom then quickly reeling,one crank one twitch till it comes close to the top and repeat.. Or keep it close to the top avoiding it from coming out of the water,doing the side to side.. Or drop it straight down,allowing it to touch bottom and jig it straight up and down if the fish are close.. Many more,but the "side to side" is the key. Some jigs just flat out will not work to give the proper side to side,sometimes changing the angle on the top wire or pulling the end hook against the wire helps,but some gotchas are just plain useless and ya just lay them on the deck and stomp the chit out of em with your shoe.. If the jig is fouling when doing the side to side,slide your knot to the front of the jig,that helps in many cases.. Don't know if that helps,but it works well for me,and there are many other ways to hold a rod and jig as well.. Ain't tell'n ya what colors to use,cause last pier I fished on,soon as those colors were catching, folks were scrambling to match it...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Ain't tell'n ya what colors to use,cause last pier I fished on,soon as those colors were catching, folks were scrambling to match it...


Now ain't that the truth.Do you think the fish know any difference ? Well,I used to fish the Atlantic Beach/Beaufort area the second week in May for years.One year in particular I made my advance call to a good fishing source and he said to get all the Gotchas I could get with black bodies/red head/gold hooks.Couldn't find any locally and had to go to 6-8 tackle shops in the area before finding * one* at a service station of all places.Probably had $20 worth of gas in that Gotcha.And that's when gas was $ 1.50 gal.Got on the pier the first morning,everybody was slinging that same Gotcha,spanish were killing it.....for about 30 minutes.........then they quit.Immediately,the experts started changing colors until one started catching on a white/red head/ with the rear hook being a single white feathered hook.Of course,the pier shop ran out in 5 minutes and all the local shops within an hour.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

6'6" Fenwick HMX MH 1/2oz - 1 1/2oz paired with a Johnny Morris Signature (low-pro baitcaster) with 12# Suffix Tri and a 18" section of 20# flourocarbon leader. my ABSOLUTE go-to rod.... well until i get my St. Croix Avid Inshore rod!! working at Dick's Sporting Goods has its perks... ie... 50% off most everything they sell.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Now ain't that the truth.Do you think the fish know any difference ? Well,I used to fish the Atlantic Beach/Beaufort area the second week in May for years.One year in particular I made my advance call to a good fishing source and he said to get all the Gotchas I could get with black bodies/red head/gold hooks.Couldn't find any locally and had to go to 6-8 tackle shops in the area before finding * one* at a service station of all places.Probably had $20 worth of gas in that Gotcha.And that's when gas was $ 1.50 gal.Got on the pier the first morning,everybody was slinging that same Gotcha,spanish were killing it.....for about 30 minutes.........then they quit.Immediately,the experts started changing colors until one started catching on a white/red head/ with the rear hook being a single white feathered hook.Of course,the pier shop ran out in 5 minutes and all the local shops within an hour.


 Yeap,bought all my xxxx color from Frisco Rod and Gun,soon as these fellas found out,they bought em out.......


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

NTKG said:


> to clear things up a bit....
> 
> different rods will work a jig differently. stiffer rods vs limper rods (anyone want to make a Shooter joke?). Also, the length as well as if the reel has mono or braid. Each of these factors along with the jig itself makes a different. Add in side to side current, and you have to work it differently to get a desired swim. However, jigs swim much easier, and with much less effort from an elevated position. Trevor, whenever we see eachother next, would be more than happy to help out but a hint would be that to swim it properly it requires a moment of slack.


thanks, hoping that may be sometime this year...


----------



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys, I think I'll take a look at the St Croix options. I'll also check out that 6lbs fireline.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

anything much over 6'6" tires me out for prolonged plugging...it's the laws of physics/leverage. plugging with braid will also wear you out a little more. i plug with 8lb powerpro or 8lb fireline but like DD says fireline (and powerpro) tests way above its rating so the 6lb sounds like a good idea.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Find the right rod and it will make all the difference in the world..


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I hear ya Mike but even if you take the "best" plugging rod in the world and had 2 versions of it, one 6' and one 7' (same weight, same material, same power/action) it will still require more force from your wrist to plug with the 7' than with the 6'...all about lever length/fulcrums...maybe solid7 can come up with a fancy equation to calculate exactly how much more force would be required...of course you lose casting distance with the shorter rod...

I usually plug for fun, not food...On the pier I usually just sit back and relax until I see birds diving or bait jumping...or until I see someone who has been plugging for 2h non-stop finally catch one...then I bust out the plugging rod and go to town. Only times I will plug for more than 15' if I am not getting bites is sunup / sundown...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> maybe solid7 can come up with a fancy equation to calculate exactly how much more force would be required...


Your rod, + the length of your fingers X your belief in Santa Claus, raised to the 16th power. This will be directly proportional to your ability to achieve and maintain an erection while watching reruns of The Barney Miller show. This of course ignores the effects of salinity in a stoichiometric hyrdostasis. Should you still question which rod should be selected, due to any minor differences in precision, round up to the nearest tomato. If the force value doesn't come out as a real number or an integer, lather, rinse, and repeat.

There is a different equation for ladies. Replace Santa Claus with Godzilla.

I got a million equations for such situations.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I use 5500 Abu casting reel and six to six six casting rods

I used to use an Abu 4500

Before Braid an Abu conventional would out cast the spinner fellas

Probably still will out cast most fellas cept of course Godzilla

Balances better for me with a casting reel


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> I use 5500 Abu casting reel and six to six six casting rods
> 
> I used to use an Abu 4500
> 
> ...


Didnt you get a 4500 stripped Garbo?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

greg12345 said:


> I hear ya Mike but even if you take the "best" plugging rod in the world and had 2 versions of it, one 6' and one 7' (same weight, same material, same power/action) it will still require more force from your wrist to plug with the 7' than with the 6'...all about lever length/fulcrums...maybe solid7 can come up with a fancy equation to calculate exactly how much more force would be required...of course you lose casting distance with the shorter rod...
> 
> I usually plug for fun, not food...On the pier I usually just sit back and relax until I see birds diving or bait jumping...or until I see someone who has been plugging for 2h non-stop finally catch one...then I bust out the plugging rod and go to town. Only times I will plug for more than 15' if I am not getting bites is sunup / sundown...


 As Mike said,get ya a good one,one that is light,has good action and can cast.. Trust me,you get the right one and you'll put that 6 and a half footer down.. The 7'er puts you right on casting distance and can still jig all day without tiring..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

When I was a kid fishing old Jennette's I used my rod for everything. Bottom rig Spot fishing, throwing tandem bucktails at Trout and Jerk Jiggers at Blues. It was 7'6" or 8' with a silver Daiwa 4000C and 15# Stren blue mono. All day I would cast and hold that brick and stick but I caught tons and tons of fish on it. Point being, I think sometimes we tend to over think ourselves. Sometimes the latest and greatest is not always the best. Sometimes getting back to the basics is the ticket..Use what feels good to you and you will do fine...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No doubt... Had a 6' honey colored "popping rod" with a 6500 abu on it.. Used that thing from catching bait,to albert fishing,even pinrigged it off my floatrig.. Jigged with it as well.. When I jigged with it,would do kinda like Greg said,if I saw fish,THEN I'd start jigging,kinda heavy and bulky to stand over a rail all day for sure..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

flathead said:


> ...One year in particular I made my advance call to a good fishing source and he said to get all the Gotchas I could get with black bodies/red head/gold hooks.Couldn't find any locally and had to go to 6-8 tackle shops in the area before finding ...


Tip: I paint all my topwater striper lures with a black or purple magic marker. Forget hunting around - break out the markers! Always keep some nearby...

Sandcab


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Didnt you get a 4500 stripped Garbo? "

Yes, sort of a helpless feeling loosing all your line and your lure and the fish, all at the same time

I got stripped on my 4500 by a 20 pound plus King and once by a seven-eight pound Spanish

I also got stripped on my 6500 by a King, but the 4500 was a wonderful casting reel for gotcha's compared with a 6500 and since it cast further your bait would get out into water that no one else was able to fish..............cept of course Godzilla............and Godzilla did not fish Rodanthe....


----------



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Garboman said:


> "Didnt you get a 4500 stripped Garbo? "
> 
> Yes, sort of a helpless feeling loosing all your line and your lure and the fish, all at the same time
> 
> ...


Garbo - you going to make it down to drum fish with us this fall? Never met you but I enjoy your stories of years past.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure if the Drum are in the cards this fall 

If I get to make it down there I will probably be hanging with either the Red Headed fella from Rodanthe or perhaps Wacko
I am the taller better looking one who will be out casting most of the other fellas cept Godzilla due to a combination of technique and 15K worth of costly tackle modifications

Most of the time I am pretty quiet when fishing, unless the competition gets unruly and I have to make a statement to the Kinnakeeters, I pretty much know all the older Drum fellas and while they are getting weaker, I am still practicing the beach pendulum.......

If I do get to make it down, I am going to set one day/night session for "old school" only and I will compete against the crowd with my SurfSticks and Abus I have them all ready to go..........oiled ............smooth............and loooooonnnnnng.....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Couple of gotcha things I do:

1) those gold trebles rust faster than almost anything...i carry a small can of wd-40 in my bag and spray the hooks down as soon as i put the rod down...keeps 'em shiny

2) eventually the hooks will dull...at this point your options are keep fishing with dull hooks, rewire the entire gotcha with new hooks (have done this many times, kind of pain) or what i do now is cut the treble hooks off with a heavy duty wire cutter (can be hard to do) then attach new hooks with split rings that allow future changes (i like the VMC saltwater 4x trebles but you can use the cheap gold eagle claws as well, just will need to be changed out more often)


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Spraying WD40 is a good idea cause WD40 is made in part with Fish oils as I understand it

The other option for a dull hook is to pull out a whetstone and sharpen the treble 

Most jerk jiggers I have been around do not seem to live long and prosperous lives anyway and get cut or broke or eaten off the line.....


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

From WD40's website, http://www.wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/


> What a Fish story!
> 
> Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
> Fact:
> ...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.

Fact:
Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. Sorry Charlie®, it just ain’t so."


Thanks Plot for correcting this matter

This appears to be yet more evidence that if repeated often enough any *"statement"* becomes fact in the minds of the listeners, regardless if it is the truth

So why do these fish prefer WD40? I used to spray it liberally on all my reels, stuff has gotten so expensive I switched to regular oil




On another subject do you fellas on Gulf Shores ever use what the Carolina folks call Gotcha's or Jerk Jiggers to catch King Mackerel?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Gotcha's have gotten a bad rap along the Florida Panhandle and over into Alabama because of their propensity to hook people. They are seldom used for kings, but there still plenty of folk that use them for Spanish. 
My son seen in this picture, was himself a Gotcha victim. That never stopped him from using them though. I would consider him one of, if not the best I have ever seen at using a Gotcha. He not only caught more fish on them, at 12 years old he was casting them further than anyone. Granted there were others that probably could outcast him, but once they reached a certain level of competency, their egos prevented them from fishing with Gotcha's. His favorite was the slim profile solid gold 7/8 oz. model. His go to combo was a Star Aerial EX612S70 (7' ML action) with a Penn 260 Slammer, 8# mono and a 40# fluorocarbon leader attached to the mainline with a uni to uni knot (Gulfcoast Spanish are notorious for striking at swivels).


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

PS
I can't explain why fish sometimes are attracted to WD40 at times, but they just are. Why does garlic, anise and soap attract certain fish at certain times? I just don't know, but know that it does.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If your Son were just a few years older I am sure he would have insisted on leaving that treble in his ear, as a trophy hood ornament, he looks like he enjoys it in there.....

One thing about Gotchas and when the Spanish and Blues start pushing 3 pounds and up, is that the break offs and ultimately as in your son's case human hook interaction, I removed around seven or eight of those hooks over the years using the mono loop snatch method, in ear cartilage I would be afraid to try snatching it out with a loop of 100# mono. When a big Spanish blitz is going on at the end of an OBX, old Garbo just steps back away from the danger zone, Friend I grew up with lost the sight in his right eye to an errant hook.

Tell your son that old Garbo himself managed to get hooked up to an ultra sharp Mustad 92553 9/0 Hook right through his left Nostril, I had to push the point entirely through my nose and the Red Head and Mad Jack each with a pair of Needle nose pliers cutting through the hardened hook shank on a dark night at Ramp 34 on Avon Beach, Jack (RIP) and the Red Head thought it was hilarious, they spent more time looking for a camera, wished now that they had found one, it would have made a nice beach photo...............

I had a friend on the OBX that used a large solid white red head 5" long jerk jigger for Kings only at the last 15 minutes of daylight, seen him get some massive boils and a few hook ups, and then break offs, I may try that sometime if I ever make it to Gulf Shores


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

He wouldn't let me take the hook out, nor would he let his mom take him to the hospital. I told him if we left the pier to go to a doctor that we were done fishing for that day. He mustered up the courage to push the hook point through the cartilage and out of the skin so I could cut the hook past the barb. He definitely manned up as a boy that day.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I hooked myself in the eyebrow with a gotcha one time when the dagum bluefish fell off. I am going to try the really small ones this spring for smacks when the baby threadfins are around. Garbo dont feel bad. One of my friends brothers stepped on my friends shark rig witch had an 11/0 owner J hook and my 145lb friend had to carry his 185lb brother down the pier. We still mess with him about it


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
> 
> 
> On another subject do you fellas on Gulf Shores ever use what the Carolina folks call Gotcha's or Jerk Jiggers to catch King Mackerel?


Don't know about wd40,but do KNOW a gotcha with a piece of 36lb coffee colored wire,connected with an albright to the mono with no swivel, will wear out some kings... 





plotalot said:


> Gotcha's His favorite was the slim profile solid gold 7/8 oz. model.


 Shhhhh quiet, about that color....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

When hooked,sometimes it pays to be patient(no pun intended).Had one of those 2x long eagle claws buried in my middle finger on a pier in SC.Knew the mono method but this one was so deep I figured it could tear nerves coming back out so went to the hospital.After a 3 hr wait,a nurse said the Doc was on the way out.Yep,out came one georgeous,buuuuuuuteeful Doc in a long white coat.....couldn't be a day over 25 and out of internship over a day.......with loooooooooooong blonde hair.She checked me out and said we 're gonna do this with the mono method.After telling her I could have done that on the pier but thought it might cause nerve damage due to the depth,I asked her," How many of these have you done "? She replied," you're my first". 

Not me said I.You folks got any doctors here with some gray hair ? Yep,but he's in surgery and it will be another 2 hours. I'll wait said I.Well,out he comes.First thing he says is " I hear you don't like doctors.Well,I don't like fishermen.Can we call it even ? Yep.

He takes one look,turns to the georgeous,buuuutiful blonde Doc and says," this one requires some minor surgery not the mono method,then uses some 15 letter words explaining to her why.Got the hook out in about five minutes but before he started, those two deadening shots in the top of my finger bout killed me.And sumbeech was laughing the whole time.Swear I could hear those needles hitting bone.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

flathead said:


> Now ain't that the truth.Do you think the fish know any difference ? Well,I used to fish the Atlantic Beach/Beaufort area the second week in May for years.One year in particular I made my advance call to a good fishing source and he said to get all the Gotchas I could get with black bodies/red head/gold hooks.Couldn't find any locally and had to go to 6-8 tackle shops in the area before finding * one* at a service station of all places.Probably had $20 worth of gas in that Gotcha.And that's when gas was $ 1.50 gal.Got on the pier the first morning,everybody was slinging that same Gotcha,spanish were killing it.....for about 30 minutes.........then they quit.Immediately,the experts started changing colors until one started catching on a white/red head/ with the rear hook being a single white feathered hook.Of course,the pier shop ran out in 5 minutes and all the local shops within an hour.



There's a "simple solution" to that problem . . . 

Just go online, in the "off-season" order a dozen or two of every size, color, and configuration GOTCHA that Sea Striker makes . . . LOL !

HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## Taylor Martin (Jan 23, 2014)

*what the wifey told me I had to say*

simple answer to the original question: a penn battle around a 2000 or 3000 on a battle reel spooled with braid.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Bringing it back up to see if there are any new opinions . . .


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

I love the new Ugly Stick GX2 poles! Seem to be a bit stiffer with more back bone than the old style. Used one for Spec fishin last fall. LOVED it with a bottom of the line Penn Fierce 2000.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike used to be a sweet little 7'6" carrot stix mh with an Abu 5600C5 MagX. Due to thieving bastards in this world, I no longer have that set up but recently found a nice Daiwa Aird 7'4' mh casting rod also paired up with a new 5600C5 MagX. Will out throw any other rod I have by far with a light little gotcha plug.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> I have been using the 7' and 7'6" Mojo Inshore and love um...The 7'6" handle is a bit long but that is easily cured.


Same here, love the mojo inshore. Ive got the 7' heavy action. At first I regretted not getting a medium heavy or a medium. however, after my past few trips to the Indian River Inlet, 
Im kinda glad I got the heavy. Them bluefish dont play!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

6' bass pro tourney special with shimano Sahara 2500 spooled with 10lb braid/30lb flouro leader.


----------

